# What do you think of the jelly head choke?



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Do you guys like the jelly head choke in a mossy 835? I see they are about $50 and would love to see what you think before buying one! Thanks guys.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I use one on my Benelli Nova. I've been pretty pleased with the results. Nice patterns out to 40 yds with the right ammo.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it!!! Have taken 4 birds with it and it's dropped them all dead, including one at 49 yards.

I shoot a Stoeger model 2000 with Win XX 2 oz mag #5's.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I love it!!! Have taken 4 birds with it and it's dropped them all dead, including one at 49 yards.
> 
> I shoot a Stoeger model 2000 with Win XX 2 oz mag #5's.


 me and firefighter bought ours on the same day...mine goes in an 835 mossberg...in both guns..they produced the best patterns we have ever gotten out of any other chokes we had used or tried...for the money you cant go wrong...last year..my gun, and his gun....both rolled turkeys at 45 yards plus. amazing.

i use a hundred dollar waterfowl choke..so im not afraid to spend money on chokes...with this choke..i didnt need too.


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a .660 Jellyhead in my 3" 870 with Hevi-13 #6's. 

I am so happy with my set-up that 2 years ago I decided NOT to upgrade to a 3 1/2" SPS-T.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The Jellyhead is one of the best "mid Priced" chokes availiable. Had good lucks in other guns but never with the two Mossy 835s I played with it in. 

I have had best luck in Mossys with a Pure Gold 670 with both lead and HTL options plus there is a money back guarantee.


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

bigmike said:


> Do you guys like the jelly head choke in a mossy 835? I see they are about $50 and would love to see what you think before buying one! Thanks guys.


 
Hey Mike....I think right now at Gander Mountain or basspro they are on sale for 35....might want to check your local sales add...I was on their web site yesterday and im pretty sure they were 35....Just wanted to let you know..


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

Great choke tube i really like mine.


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey mike.....I just verified it....Gander has them on sale for 35-40 depending on the model...Im not sure if it is online only or not though...it doesnt say whether or not it is....


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Love mine! On a Remington SPS-T 870 20 Gauge.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't think you can go wrong with the jelly. I've fired them through Winchesters and well as Mossbergs (500 and 835) and have had good results. 173 pellets in 10" circle at 40 yards, 230 pellets at 30 yards. I prefer Hevi 13 2 oz but even the standard winchester (black) shells patterned nicely in the mossbergs.


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

bigmike said:


> Do you guys like the jelly head choke in a mossy 835? I see they are about $50 and would love to see what you think before buying one! Thanks guys.


Just a heads up FYI Mike. The two primos models are standard .690 restriction. I would be curious if anyone else has tried the tighter chokes out there specifically for the Moss 835.
I picked up a Tru Glo Strut Stopper Extreme in the .670 (not the gobbler stopper btw)
and have 20 pellets in the kill zone at 50 yards. Now i dunno if thats anything to brag about but with the s*** stock sights on it i had to aim way low. 
Will be re-firing now that the red dot is on it.
Hopefully anyone else can weigh in on the strut stopper extreme? thanks


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

michimagnet said:


> Hey mike.....I just verified it....Gander has them on sale for 35-40 depending on the model...Im not sure if it is online only or not though...it doesnt say whether or not it is....


*Primos® Jelly Head&#8482; Turkey Choke Tubes*

Reg. $44.99 - $49.99Sale $35.99 - $39.99
Web Price Only <----------!!!!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Quick question...
Do you guys beleive there is a difference in the brand of these chokes, for example a .660 primos compared to a .660 from another company? Should it be the same?

What about the tight wad compared to the jelly head?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I've heard good things about the Jellyhead.

The Undertaker for HS is good as well. I found mine on clearance at Dick's for $2.97. Great patterns with Hevi 13 3 1/2" #6 past 50 yards.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had excellent results with my BGH using a Jellyhead and 3" Hevi #5s.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the Jelly Head is an outstanding Choke. I get great patterns with my Benelli Nova with this choke. I have no reason to believe it wont work well for you outta your Mossburg.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

1st - In response to the Jelly vs. tightwad...From my experience you're going to hold a much tighter pattern beyond 30 yards with the jelly as opposed to the tightwad. Just my 2 cents, but I don't think there is any comparison in the 2, go with the jelly.

2nd - I have also shot an undertaker out of a win 1300. Tried just about every type of ammo out there and literally could have thrown a tighter pattern with a handful of rocks. I questioned it as a machining error and took it back. I have a hunting partner who loves his, though, out of his .870

Good luck


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jet08 said:


> Quick question...
> Do you guys beleive there is a difference in the brand of these chokes, for example a .660 primos compared to a .660 from another company? Should it be the same?
> 
> What about the tight wad compared to the jelly head?


Huge difference in chokes other than constriction. This question is kind of outta my league, but parrellel section length, porting direction and type, polishing procedures, what the choke is made out of and customer service etc etc makes a huge difference in how a choke tube performs. 

When it comes to chokes you get what you pay for. 

PWOG, I have had good luck with the SSX in a 500, M1 Benelli as well as an NEF. Very good choke for the money. I have never seen one utilized in a 835. 

Pure Gold as I mentioned earlier makes a 670 and is a killer choke in the mossy.


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

PWOG said:


> Just a heads up FYI Mike. The two primos models are standard .690 restriction. I would be curious if anyone else has tried the tighter chokes out there specifically for the Moss 835.
> I picked up a Tru Glo Strut Stopper Extreme in the .670 (not the gobbler stopper btw)
> and have 20 pellets in the kill zone at 50 yards. Now i dunno if thats anything to brag about but with the s*** stock sights on it i had to aim way low.
> Will be re-firing now that the red dot is on it.
> Hopefully anyone else can weigh in on the strut stopper extreme? thanks


Is that .670 for a 3" or 3 1/2" gun?


----------

